
Show HN: Weekly newsletter of requests for pitches from top-tier angels and VCS - juhaszhenderson
Hey guys!<p>Weekly.vc (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;weekly.vc) is a weekly email with requests for pitches from top VCs and angel investors.<p>When investors want to meet, research, invest in, or learn more about a specific kind of startup––either by industry, location, or mission––they submit “requests for pitches” to Weekly.vc.<p>Every week we compile a list and send them out to everyone who’s subscribed to the newsletter (while keeping the identity of the investors anonymous so there’s no abuse or spam). Founders respond to investors’ requests, we forward to the investors, and if the investors like their pitch, we introduce the founder and investor directly.<p>Throughout years of building products &amp; services helping hundreds of founders from all over the world optimize their fundraising process, we’ve found warm introductions to be the best strategy to maximize conversion rate and start building positive relationships.<p>Weekly.vc is the simplest way to keep a pulse on what investors are interested in and to get consistent warm introductions to investors ready to learn more about your project at that moment.<p>For investors, it’s one of the best ways to get in touch with resourceful startups from all over the world building high growth products on the internet––with many of them looking to raise their seed round.<p>We’re running an early beta pricing for founders so you can subscribe for just $29&#x2F;mo to get the email every week and respond to unlimited requests. And if you sign up today, you’ll also get last week’s email!<p>Weekly.vc is 100% free for investors––both angels &amp; VCs. If you’d like to submit a request, you can do so here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;weekly.vc&#x2F;investors<p>Thanks for the time––and as always we&#x27;d love your feedback on how we can improve the product!<p>–– Matt &amp; Aaron from Weekly.vc<p>P.S. We also just launched on Product Hunt: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;weekly-vc
======
atlasunshrugged
This is an interesting idea, is there any free version that's going to happen?
Maybe one where we can't ask for the warm intros but can see the requests for
pitches? There have been many times when I've been looking for inspiration on
what to build, and if there were more things like YC's Request For Startups
that'd be great, especially updated regularly and from different sources so
you can see trends

~~~
juhaszhenderson
Thanks for commenting by the way!

~~~
atlasunshrugged
Awesome and of course! Good luck with everything

